# Book recommendations



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So we're looking at going down the egg share / IVF route now and much as I try and keep up with what everyone is saying on these forums about it, it seems a lot to take in and I don't really understand it all yet. Can anyone recommend any books? It would be nice if there was one for same sex couples but any up to date idiot's guide to IVF will do. Cheers  x


----------



## KellynRach (Dec 30, 2012)

We bought Zita West's guide to Fertility and Assisted Conception. Defo aimed at hetro sexual couples but really informative. Give lots of pre pregnancy advice too.

Good luck on your journey  

No matter how much I read I still feel like I have no clue what's going on. We have our consultation/test results on Wednesday so hopefully know more then


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks KellynRach, I'll look it up cheers. Best of luck to you both too x


----------

